# weights



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

what is your opinion for weights on floaters, are they really needed??


----------



## nilgooser (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes!!


----------



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

i have had people that i know that either use very few weights or no weights at all. i thought it was wierd because i use weights on all of my decoys


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If your hunting a tiny pond maybe no weights are needed but as soon as the wind starts blowing your decoys are going to move. 4 oz weights usually do the trick for about any situation for ducks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

If you don't want to chase decoys then yes use weights.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends on what kind of water you are hunting. I don't use weights when hunting flooded field and the water is only a few inches deep. Or if it is flooded stubble where decoy movement will be restricted.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

no man you dont need any weights on any body of water you are hunting. When your dekes move to the middle of the lake in 50 feet of water that gives it the ultimate realism effect!!! :withstupid:


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

You need to control how far your dekes can move, that way you can use them to shape your "killbox' and get the birds to come in where you want them.


----------



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

like i stated above. I use weights on all of my decoys. i have just heard of people who havent


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

99.9% of floating decoy applications require the decoys to be anchored using some type of weight and cord system...so I bet they were talking about weighted keels on the decoys.

These weights will cause the decoy to right itself when you toss it out (as opposed to cheaper water-keeled decoys that often will land and stay on their sides). I think the weighted keel helps keep the decoy from moving about too fast to look natural in windy or rough water conditions.


----------

